# Profibus gestört



## jackjones (26 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

habe ein sonderbares Problem. 
Es handelt sich um eine Sondermaschine, die Kartons deckelt.
So nach ein paar Minuten, manchmal auch ne Stunde, steigt der Bus aus. Der erste drei Teilnehmer sind noch eirreichbar, Lenze Umrichter, danach ist schluss. 
An der CPU flackert BUSF und SYSF.
Hinter den drei FU's sitzen noch 2 ET Stationen. Die Flackern unregelmäßig, also BUSF.
Schalte ich die Spannung ab, und wieder ein gehts wieder für ne Stunde.
Jetzt überlege ich, was es sein kann. Verkabelung und Stecker habe ich alle gecheckt. Die ET Stationen sind starr, und das Buskabel läuft NICHT durch ein Kabelschlepp.

Vor den FU's sitzen Drosseln, ob die evt. den Bus stören, bei einer Fehlfunktion?

Wie gesagt, die ersten drei Teilnehmer sind gut, dahinter nicht mehr. Nach Spannung Ein/Aus ne Stunde ruhe... strange!


----------



## Gerhard K (26 Januar 2009)

welche IM Module hast du da??
Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches problem mit einem IM151-1.
das ist immer ausgestiegen.
hab ein neues eingebaut und gut wars


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
schreib doch mal was zur Gesamtlänge deines Stranges und der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit.
Passiert beim Ausfall (oder davor) etwas bestimmtes (ggf. immer das Gleiche) ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## jackjones (26 Januar 2009)

Also IM Module habe ich keine.
Es handelt sich um eine 315-2DP. Am Bus hängen dann 2x ET200S und 3x Lenze Servoumrichter EVS9342-EP.

Ich denke ich werde die CPU mal rauswerfen, oder die ET-Stationen. Wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden ;p


----------



## jackjones (26 Januar 2009)

das ganze passiert mitten im Betrieb. Der Strang ist keine 8 Meter lang.
Übertragungsgeschw. 1,5mbit
Die Anlage lief einige Jahre Störungsfrei.


----------



## PhilippL (26 Januar 2009)

Hi,

also du hast mit Sicherheit ein IM-Modul. Auch Interfacemodul genannt und es stellt das Kopfmodul deiner ET200 Baugruppe dar... an ihm wird der Profibusstecker angeschlossen und die Adresse vergeben.

Prüf mal eventuell die Verlegung deiner Leitung... hatten ein ähnliches Problem und da gabs Probleme mit Einstreuungen. Vielleicht hast auch die Möglichkeit mal ne Profibusmessung zu machen...


Gruß
PhilippL


----------



## jackjones (26 Januar 2009)

Ahhh ok, war eben bei IM von der CPU her. Ich check das später, Danke!


----------



## Deltal (26 Januar 2009)

Ich hatte schon einmal das sich die Anschlussklemmen in den Busstecken gelöst haben.
Sonst könnte es noch sein, das die 24V Versorgung nicht ok ist.


----------



## jackjones (26 Januar 2009)

IM151 ist getauscht, sieht soweit gut aus. Warte nun noch die Produktion heute Nachmittag, und morgen Früh ab! 

Danke an Alle! 
Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen müssen...


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

es war doch hoffentlich keine 151-weißnichtwas*03*, oder?

Mit dem Problem bist du nicht der Erste 



MfG


----------



## jackjones (26 Januar 2009)

IM 151-1
Standard... 

bisher alles bestens, Danke! Ich werde meinen Ersatzteilbestand mal ein wenig hochfahren.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Januar 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> ..Mit dem Problem bist du nicht der Erste


..Mit Sicherheit! Drecks-Zeug!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## jackjones (28 Januar 2009)

Siemens schickt mir kostenlos Baugruppen zum tausch, bei denen der Fehler nicht mehr vorkommt. Anegblich sind die Bauteile etwas wärmeempfindlicher, also minderwertig eingekauft. Bestens!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Januar 2009)

...stell doch bitte mal die genaue Typen und Stand Nr ein, nur so zur Info....


----------



## Sensor_People (24 Februar 2009)

*auch wenns weh tut...*

Auch wenn es weh tut, aber versuch mal die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit auf 500kBd runterzunehmen. dann die Terminierung des Stranges überprüfen. Wenn es nichts hilft, es gibt optische Freiraumdatenübertragungen DDLS200/120-10 hier können Daten bis 1,5Mbd auf optischen Weg an den beiden Störern vorbei übertragen werden. an sonsten hilft nur ein Analysewerkzeug, wie das ProfiTrace II von Procentec. 

aber festhalten das kostet ein paar €
(wen Du den Profibustester von Softng hast, der wird gerade in Zahlung genommen)


----------

